# Baked potatoes on the smoker



## huskersmokeman

Hello, fellow smokers.

This is my first post.  I'm currently smoking a flat-cut brisket, and i have about 3 hours left.  Can I wrap up some baked potatoes and throw 'em in there, too?  If so, how long should I cook 'em at the 210 degrees I'm using for the brisket?

Thanks in advance,

Huskersmokeman


----------



## walking dude

first off.........get over to roll call and introduce yourself..........abit about yourself, type of smokers you got........and anything else you wish to share

i did a search.........so check out these topics, you will prob. find your answer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=140323


oh.......btw........welcome to the greatest smoking site on the web, you will learn TONS here......

once again......welcome


----------



## bigal

Hey Husker, K-State here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  Throw some on, it'll take an hr or so.  I like to poke holes or cut slices in my baked potatoes then drizzle on some veg oil/evoo then some k.salt and pepper.  You can wrap or not, anymore I do 50/50 wrap in foil and on the smoker.  There done when you can squeeze them, they just get soft.  You can get more "fancy" when you have more time, check out the thread WD put up.  

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## walking dude

finally found the thread i was looking for..........this is T-Bone Tims method........the one i want to try.........they are TWICE smoked.........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=taters


----------



## kookie

I do baked potatoes in my smoker alot. They are great that way.....I scrub them like normal then I nuke them in the microwave for 10 mins. to soften them up... Helps speed up the cooking of them. I put them unwrapped on a baked potato stand I have..... I just put them in with whatever I am smoking till they are how I like them.... They are awasome..........I love them in the smoker better then in the oven..........


----------



## linescum

heres some Taters i did last spring

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=4426


----------



## huskersmokeman

I rubbed the spuds with a little olive oil and threw em on.  Thanks for all the advice, I'm going to try some more of it next time.

Huskersmokeman


----------



## flash

Just did some sweet potatoes tonight. Around 1 hour in smoker, then wrap in foil for another hour, then out for 15 minutes. Test for doneness and chow down.


----------



## kamadotanner

At what Temp did you cook your potatoes?


----------



## traffictech

Flash said:


> Just did some sweet potatoes tonight. Around 1 hour in smoker, then wrap in foil for another hour, then out for 15 minutes. Test for doneness and chow down.


Thanks for the info I was looking to throw in a couple of taters with the ribs.


----------



## nicoli

I tried the links in some of the posts above but it only directed me to the home page. I'm guessing that I'm doing something wrong. Got my wife all horned up for twice smoked potatoes now and I wanna make sure I do them right. Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly

Those posts are pretty old and were most likely lost when the site crashed a few years ago. I used the search engine at the top - typed in twice smoked potatoes and here is what I got

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=twice+smoked+potatoes


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Husker, I either cut slices across the Potato enought to leave it together (use chopsticks on either side to prevent cut through), spread the parts and add S/P&Butter , place in a piece of foil to make a boat and smoke till tootopich soft ( 1.5 to 2hrs.) A little rub on them helps the taste .

Or I cube Potatos and Onion and a bit of Garlic in a foil paoch with S/P& Butter and place in for 2hr., most delicoius... Potatoes can be replaced with Squash, Yams , Carrots ,or most any root crop.

Temps. must be over 200° to cook in a timely manner. This works on a Grill also and does well to ammend the meal.

Have fun and...


----------



## jirodriguez

I do the 10 minute microwave trick myself, definately do twice smoked taters if you got the time - they are awesome!


----------



## jcurrier

nicoli said:


> Got my wife all horned up............


In that case, to hell with the smoker!


----------



## nicoli

Thanks Scarbelly! I never even noticed those posts were 4+ ears old.

I just threw a bunch of small potatoes into the smoker for potato salad. I'll let ya'll know how it comes out. They will go with the babybacks tomorrow. I will also try a twice smoked potato tomorrow. I know, a lot of potatoes! Some of this is "research" for upcoming get togethers. It's all in the name of science!

This forum has been great so far! Educational & inspirational. I still can't post any pics for some reason. I did some Cowboy Crab legs (smoker) the other night and tried to post it in the seafood section. But the pic will not load.


----------



## hova1914

I was wondering the same thing about the links. Thanks scarbelly!


----------



## davidhef88

Hova1914, just so you know scarbelly is no longer with us. He passed away not many days after that post. Please continue to enjoy all of his posts and recipes as we all do. If you put his name in the search bar you will find some of the best tips and recipes on this forum.


----------

